# should i be concerned?



## faithfulwife85 (Jul 4, 2011)

My husband is on his phone or his lap top on a daily basis looking and searching for girls to look at. 

A few weeks back, we had an issue with him masturbating to pictures of my friends. He promised me that he would not do that anymore.

I know this may sound bad but I check his computer history daily and he constantly search's for beautiful women on facebook daily. He also searches bisexual and lesbian women. but does not contact them.

Should I be concerned?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Yes. Doing that so frequently should have you concerned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Doing that at all should be a concern for you, yes. Much less that frequently.

In my opinion, you should be looking at and talking with him about why he feels the need to do these things. I'm not saying you're doing anything wrong, but something is driving this behavior. Be prepared for some uncomfortable discussions, but they're a much better discussion than the one you'll have if you don't deal with it.

How do you know he doesn't contact them?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. A bit concerning. Doesn't mean he's cheating, though.

How's you sex life, btw? Is he super high drive? And maybe your not at the moment?

I would definitely talk it out. Pear has it right. And don't hold back. Get it all out. Don't be accusatory, or he will most likely clam up on you. Just be mature about it and get all your questions answered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

